# Homepage bauen HILFE



## stanley (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo da es in meinem Umkreis (40KM) keine Computerläden gibt und ich viele anfragen habe zwecks PC Zusammenstellung wollte ich fragen ob sich jemand mit Homepages auskennt bzw wo man sich eine gute und kostenlose Homepage zusammenstellen kann???

danke


----------



## SonicNoize (7. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig interpretier, willst du eine Webseite erstellen, um deinen Service an zu bieten. Da würd ich mich vorher mal erkundigen, ob du das vielleicht nicht offiziell machen kannst und das ganze als Nebenjob anmeldest, sonst kann dir jeder kleinste Konkurrent gegen den Karren fahren. Nur so als Tipp 

Es gibt viele Anbieter von Gratis-Homepages nach dem Baukastenprinzip, die sehen meiner Meinung nach aber alle gleich aus und zeugen nicht gerade von Seriösität, wobei das deine Kunden vielleicht nicht interessiert.
z.B.
Homepagebaukasten
Jimdo
Beepworld.de
und viele mehr.

Wenn du es richtig machen willst, schaust du dich im Internet nach einem HTML-Tutorial um, lernst die Programmiersprache (und HTML ist wirklich einfach!) und besorgst dir eine anständige .de, .com oder ähnliche Domain bei einem Webhoster. Das kostet nicht viel, ist aber werbefrei, zuverlässig und seriös. Du kannst ja auch fertige, frei verfügbare Designs anschauen und diese anpassen, wenn man etwas HTML mit CSS versteht, ist das gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## stanley (7. Dezember 2010)

habe ich ja schon überlegt mir einen gewerbeschein zu ordern,.nur ist die sache wieder mit den abgaben und ab welchen betrag man wieder etwas abdrücken muss und so...

wo gibt es ein Handbuch oder lesetip für HTML Sprache???? wäre cool


----------



## SonicNoize (7. Dezember 2010)

Das ausführlichste mir bekannte und freie Handbuch ist SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen) . Dort gibt es auch Einsteiger-Tutorials, die haben den Vor- und Nachteil, dass sie extrem ausführlich sind.


----------



## stanley (7. Dezember 2010)

cool danke da muss ich mich dann mal durch lesen


----------



## Jared566 (8. Dezember 2010)

Und mal wieder: HTML ist KEINE Programmiersprache, sondern eine Formatierungssprache. Du kannst lediglich die Texte schöner darstellen.

Wenn du selber einen Webshop bauen willst, brauchst du PHP. Und dort als Einsteiger einen kompletten Webshop zu bauen -> viel erfolg dabei.

Mein Tipp an dich: such dir einen Freien Webshop.. gibt bestimmt schon vorgefertigte seiten aber achte auch darauf das du ihn gewerblich nutzen darfst. 

Mfg Jared


----------



## kühlprofi (8. Dezember 2010)

Jared566 schrieb:


> achte auch darauf das du ihn gewerblich nutzen darfst.
> 
> Mfg Jared


 
Das bedeutet auch finger weg von Copy und Paste-code 

Was willst du dann eigentlich anbieten? Zusammengestelle PC's verkaufen? PC-Support?

Also mit HTML kommst du glaube ich nicht weit. Vielleicht zu beginn, wenn dann das Geschäft wirklich laufen sollte, solltest du schon an etwas dynamischeres und ausbaubares denken!  
Damit meine ich eine Verwaltungsmöglichkeit auf deiner Website wo du dann selber neue Produkte hinzufügen kannst mit Beschreibung Bilder Preis (anpassbar) etc.. Wenn du dann auch Support bieten möchtest wäre ein Kontaktformular sicherlich notwendig (mit Auswahlmöglichkeiten, damit du nicht seitenlange Romane zugesandt kriegst ^^)

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle vorerst mit HTML beschäftigen, danach mit PHP MySQL..

Gruss

Kühlprofi


----------



## milesdavis (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin ein Fan von joomla!

Hier mal meine Webseite, die ich damit gemacht habe:

www.nochern.de


----------



## SonicNoize (8. Dezember 2010)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Also mit HTML kommst du glaube ich nicht weit. Vielleicht zu beginn, wenn dann das Geschäft wirklich laufen sollte, solltest du schon an etwas dynamischeres und ausbaubares denken!



Ich denk mal es ist schon irgendwo eine Hilfe, wenn man wenigstens ein bisschen von dem versteht, was man da als fertige Lösung dann verwendet.

Einen professionellen Webshop selbst zu schreiben halte ich selbst auch für überflüssig, aber ich denke mal, es macht die Arbeit mit dem ganzen Kram viel einfacher und nachvollziehbar, wenn man ein paar Grundlagen kennt. Für sowas gibts ohnehin viele fertige Vorlagen im Netz.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. Dezember 2010)

SonicNoize schrieb:


> Ich denk mal es ist schon irgendwo eine Hilfe, wenn man wenigstens ein bisschen von dem versteht, was man da als fertige Lösung dann verwendet.
> 
> Einen professionellen Webshop selbst zu schreiben halte ich selbst auch für überflüssig, aber ich denke mal, es macht die Arbeit mit dem ganzen Kram viel einfacher und nachvollziehbar, wenn man ein paar Grundlagen kennt. Für sowas gibts ohnehin viele fertige Vorlagen im Netz.


 

Ich halte das auch für überflüssig. Und um einen solchen "professionell" zu gestalten/scripten/programmieren braucht man einiges an Zeit sich das Wissen anzueignen. Wenn die Vorkenntnisse schon da sind ist das ja keine grosse Sache ausser, wenn  es dann aber Richtung E-Transaktionen, Kundenlogin(-daten) geht etc. sollte man schon wissen  was man da genau tut! Fängt ja schon bei AGB verfassen an^^

Für eine simple dynamische Artikkelliste, kleines forum, kontaktformular etc würde ich aber andererseits wieder selber Hand anlegen.


----------



## stanley (8. Dezember 2010)

ein kumpel von mir würde es auch einrichten können aber der will 150 euro haben naja.


----------



## Hydroxid (8. Dezember 2010)

naja mal schaun ob ich helfen kann auf jeden fall rate ich dir von jeglichen homepagebaukasten ab! die sind langweilig und blenden werbung ein...
als hoster empfehele ich dir bplaced wobei du bei dem auch keine eigene .de domain hast sondern Stratford upon Avon... 
flatbooster ist wirklich gut...
schreib mich mal an dann können wir weiteres klären
LG


----------



## Puepue (12. Dezember 2010)

Wenns ganz einfach sein soll, kannst du auch bei jimdo anfangen was aufzubauen - da zahlst du dann halt einen gewissen Prozentsatz deiner Einnahmen an Jimdo - dafür hast du dann aber praktisch keine Einstiegskosten je nach gewähltem Paket:
? Eigene kostenlose Homepage erstellen! - Jimdo
Shop - Jimdo

Allerdings ist das auch wieder ein Baukastensystem - also hast du nur beschränkte Änderungsmöglichkeiten. Da du aber scheinbar eh nur HTML kannst, sollte das vermutlich reichen?


----------



## Hagrid (22. Dezember 2010)

@milesdavis: Schicke Seite, wirklich.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (23. Dezember 2010)

Joomla is schon nich schlecht. Relativ vielseitig ohne ohne großes Hintergrundwissen bedienbar.
Nachteile sind meiner Meinung nach die Geschwindigkeit und die Komplexität (die man oft gar nicht braucht).
Wenn du also keine 50 verschiedenen Leute hast, die an deiner Seite arbeiten und du jedem genauestens seine Rechte zuweisen willst, gibt es meiner Meinung nach Passenderes.
Wir haben Joomla als Basis unserer Schulseite und da is halt die Benutzerverwaltung schon von Vorteil, wenn du des aber nicht brauchst, is Joomla vielleicht eher der Funktions-overkill...

(Willkommen bei den Ellentalgymnasien Bietigheim-Bissingen


----------

